# oakville



## cry_rain (May 29, 2006)

any one from oakville on


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

North of Oakville, here.


----------



## micr0monkey (Dec 5, 2008)

I live about 10-15 minutes away from oakville


----------



## pinkgurl87 (May 29, 2009)

I live about 40 min from oakville. I used to live in oakville when I was younger.


----------



## delirium (Jun 24, 2009)

I live near Oakville.


----------

